

Instagram for Weddings - sbate

Has anyone made an Instagram login thingy for wedding or events like a hashtag only you log in to Ted and Angels wedding and take pictures.... how would I do this?  They all go into a place and then later Mom or whoever moderates them then we buy the book or prints or hey money more money to spend on this..
======
sbate
[http://applebrides.com/2012/06/28/how-to-instagram-your-
wedd...](http://applebrides.com/2012/06/28/how-to-instagram-your-wedding/)
This is to complicated.. I want an app and a login and a password that is
numbers that we share with guests they all go into a profile it can be a
hashtag but the app is an app.

~~~
giologist
I could easily build something simple like this. I've done a lot of work w/
the Instagram API recently.

------
flexxaeon
Take a look at Wedding Snap <https://www.weddingsnap.com/>

I'm not affiliated nor have I used it just seen it around

